# Sticky  Plants/foods That Are Toxic/poison To Pigeons



## KIPPY

does anyone know if rosemary or lemon verbena, lemon balm are toxic to pigeons?
mosquitos, i would like to keep them away from the pigeon cage. i heard that rosemary is a good bug repellant and read that mosquitos do not like the smell of lemon and spearmint.
i want to put some plants along the outside of the cage to see if it works. the rosemary plant is pretty strong smelling.


----------



## dano7

This is the list of poisonous plants. If this is the defense for mosquitoes, you might vaccinate for Pox.

Amaryllis
Andromeda japonica
Apple seeds
Apricot pit
Asparagus fern
Autumn crocus
Avocado (fruit and pit)
Azalea
Baby doll ti
Baby's breath
Bird of paradise
Bittersweet
Branching ivy
Buckeye
Buddhist pine
Caladium
Calla lily
Castor bean
Ceriman
Cherry (wilting leaves and seeds)
China doll
Chinese evergreen
Christmas cactus
Christmas rose
Chrysanthemum
Cineraria
Clematis
Cordatum
Corn Plant (all dracaena species)
Crown vetch
Cyclamen
Daffodil
Daisy
Daylily
Devil's ivy
Dieffenbachia (I.e. dumb cane)
Dracaena palm
Dragon tree
Elephant ears
Emerald feather
English ivy
Fiddle-leaf fig
Flamingo plant
Foxglove
Fruit salad plant
Geranium
German ivy
Glacier ivy
Gladiola
Glory lily
Hawaiian ti
Heavenly bamboo
Hibiscus
Holly
Hurricane plant
Hyacinth
Hydrangea
Impatiens
Indian laurel
Indian rubber plant
Iris
Japanese yew
Jerusalem cherry
Kalanchoe
Lilium species
Lily of the valley
Marble queen
Marijuana
Mexican breadfruit
Miniature croton (and other var.)
Mistletoe
Morning glory
Mother in law's tongue
Narcissus
Needlepoint ivy
Nephthytis
Nightshade (solanum species)
Norfolk pine
Oleander
Onion
Peace lily
Peach (wilting leaves and pit)
Pencil cactus
Philodendron (all varieties)
Plum (wilting leaves and pit)
Plumosa fern
Poinsettia fern
Pothos (all varieties)
Precatory bean
Primula
Privet
Rhododendron
Ribbon plant
Sago palm
Schefflera
Sweet pea
String of pearls/beads
Taro wine
Tomato plant (green fruit, stem,leaves)
Tulip
Weeping fig
Yesterday, today, tomorrow plant
Yucca


> Originally posted by KIPPY:
> *does anyone know if rosemary or lemon verbena, lemon balm are toxic to pigeons?
> mosquitos, i would like to keep them away from the pigeon cage. i heard that rosemary is a good bug repellant and read that mosquitos do not like the smell of lemon and spearmint.
> i want to put some plants along the outside of the cage to see if it works. the rosemary plant is pretty strong smelling.*


----------



## pigeoncare

Kippy,
If you're trying to keep mosquitos away because of West Nile Virus and Avian Influenza, you should know that the pigeon is not a vector for either one of these diseases.
Mosquitos do carry pox so vaccination is the best method to protect the birds.


----------



## KIPPY

I use to have a wooden dog house and the mosquitos just loved it in the summer, dog house is gone. I just want to prevent that from happening in the pigeon house.
Thank you for the info!

Kim


----------



## dano7

Only if your birds eat those plants and which plant they eat - some of those plants cause a mild illness and some kill birds.


----------



## Christina Coughlin

Avon Skin-so-soft oil is what I use and what my vet suggested. I spray the window frame, the door frame and other places they might come in at. We use it on our horses too!


----------



## maryco

Hello,

I read that black seed is a very good insect repellance.

I have the oil and the seed, both have a strange strong smell so I'm pretty confident that it will work in nests..etc.

I'm going to attach the original post below.
--------------------------------------

Hello all,

I'd like to share something with you all that might be helpful to 
yourselves, your pets and of course pigeons as well









I've been searching the net for quite awhile about a certain kind of 
seed called "black seed" also called black cumin, Habbatul Baraka, 
black caraway, fennel aower or charnuska (Many other names as well) 
I believe it's scientific name is Nigella sativa.

It looks kind of like a little black seed (not shiny) used in many 
countries for quite awhile, and we've had it around ever since I 
could remember, We take it every morning either ground up or whole on 
a spoon of honey. We believe strongly that this seed is very good for 
everything and is a great way to boost the immune system to fight all 
kinds of diseases.

I thought this herb must have some effect on animals as well and I 
wanted to see if it was good for pigeons to take as it might be 
helpful to fight against diseases or boost the immune system. I 
could not find anything on the net though.

Yesterday I was at my grandma's house and my grandpa ordered a large 
box from a website called http://www.amazingherbs.com 
the box was full of differnt things that had to do with black seed, a 
cream for myself(I have psoriasis) and my cousin who has eczema as 
well as alot of boxes of tea, some capsuls that contained the black 
seed oil and other honey/black seed mixes, they also sent a free book 
about the black seed (It's on the website front page) and my grandpa 
told my mom to take it home to read and so I just picked it up afew 
minutes ago and was looking through it, I wanted to see if there was 
a section about pets and as I turned a page it was right there, first 
horses then when I turned the page again it said "Birds" I was so 
happy so I read through and right at the top it listed Carrier 
pigeons, this means that it must have some benefit.

I will type out the little paragraph and now that I know it's not 
toxic I will try introducing it to my birds as it says in the book 
and see what happens...


Birds
Smaller birds, such as pet birds or carrier pigeons, may benefit from 
Black Seed mixed directly with their normal seed mixture. For 
everyday health, start with a very small dose and slowly increase 
Black Seed to about 5% of the complete mix.
Tp address the current ailment, Black Seed may comprise as much as 
10% of the toral food intake. For larger birds, Such as chickens and 
game fowl. Black Seed may be mixed with drinking water in proportions 
as large as 5% to fight bronchitis and other respiratory problems, 
Interestingly, a recent German study revealed that a daily intake of 
Black Seed in healthy chickens showed not only a 7% increase in body 
weight, but increased fertility and higher percentage of usable eggs 
as well.

It goes on to talk about dogs and cats and before this horses.

This seed is really great for both humans and animals, the book goes 
through so many diseases and problems and shows how black seed could 
benefit, if you suffer from anything it might be a good idea to try 
it, you have nothing to lose and you never know


----------



## Skyeking

*Household Toxins And Foods*

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/caffeine.htm

This is also in the "pet birds" forum, but I think it belongs here also, and I want to to focus on the following excerpt: 

*"Caffeine, chocolate, alcohol, coffee, and cocoa contain theobromine, which is very toxic to birds. Do not give these to your birds and do not leave them out where they can get to them"

People may use coffee as a remedy to stop bleeding on themselves, but it cannot be used on birds/pigeons for such purposes as it will go into their blood stream.*


Another link:http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8349733037809&mkt=en-US&lang=en-US&FORM=CVRE3

Bleach fumes, are among the list of household hazards for birds.


----------



## feralpigeon

Here's another link that cites coffee and interestingly enough, potatoes, though not the root. This site also includes a list of plants that are safe for birds as well:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1912&articleid=2236

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

I want to add one thing to this list: holly berries

Dano did mention holly under her list of poisonous plants but I wanted to specifically mention the holly berries. I know birds eat these in the wild but if a captive bird is fed these, they may die. The problem is, we don't know the quantity that would be poisonous to them so it is best to just not feed them.

This information is from a vet and the poison control center in Atlanta because years ago we fed an evening grosbeak too many and he got sick and died.


----------



## feralpigeon

Thanks Maggie, that's an important mention.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

OMG, I was going over the link posted below and I did just notice that
Blue-green algae (Microcystis aeruginosa)-all parts-is listed there. The specific
toxins are Anatoxin A. mycrocystin, and the symptoms are-Inability to swim
or fly, abnormal posture, frequent defecation, and respiratory arrest. This is listed in this link:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1912&articleid=2236

Hope this information will prove helpful for members.

fp


----------



## Skyeking

Hi fp,

There are certain "greens drinks" that have blue green algae in them.
While these drinks excell in human use, and most ingredients would not harm our birds, the BLUE GREEN ALGAE will.

I advise everyone to read ingredients on any greens drinks they may want to use for their birds, and please make sure the blue green algae isn't on the list of ingredients. If it is, don't use on birds.

Thank you.


----------



## Halcanada

Christina Coughlin said:


> Avon Skin-so-soft oil is what I use and what my vet suggested. I spray the window frame, the door frame and other places they might come in at. We use it on our horses too!


Best there is! List of plants poisunus to pigeons. See tulips were mentioned.
Read an article years back of a fancier in the UK whose pigeons ate tulips. Won a 450 mile race with them from across the English Channel.


----------



## Matt D.

Just wanted to point out to everyone that Marijuana is toxic to birds... If you have it in your garden then... well dont let anyone get to it... =P


----------



## pdpbison

Although 'Hemp Seeds' have long been a traditional 'Bird Seed'...



Phil
el vee


----------



## myrpalom

I give hemp seed to my pigeons, they adore it.
Of course this is hemp of the north of Europe, the plants that grow out of it have no ability to make someone high...


----------



## wolfwood

KIPPY said:


> I use to have a wooden dog house and the mosquitos just loved it in the summer, dog house is gone. I just want to prevent that from happening in the pigeon house.
> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Kim


Have you considered spreading cedar shavings around the Loft? Cedar will repel the mosquitos as well as all those other pesky bug things...and it smells good to us, too. Those other plants you've mentioned do work really well as bug repellents but it's the oils that repel. Some of the plants do put out a repelling scent but, for the most part, a plant, growing in the ground, will do much less than the crunched up leaves.


----------



## hychrigil

Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it had worked.


----------



## Pawbla

How comes pidgeons survive in the wild?! There is at least one of these in each garden!


----------



## jimc2000

Trees Gray said:


> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/caffeine.htm
> 
> This is also in the "pet birds" forum, but I think it belongs here also, and I want to to focus on the following excerpt:
> 
> *"Caffeine, chocolate, alcohol, coffee, and cocoa contain theobromine, which is very toxic to birds. Do not give these to your birds and do not leave them out where they can get to them"
> 
> *


*


I have a friend who occasionally feeds feral pigeons stale chocolate cake and chocolate donuts. Is she inadvertently poisoning them? Or is it just pure chocolate that is harmful? She hasn't mentioned seeing any dead birds after these feedings...*


----------



## TAWhatley

jimc2000 said:


> I have a friend who occasionally feeds feral pigeons stale chocolate cake and chocolate donuts. Is she inadvertently poisoning them? Or is it just pure chocolate that is harmful? She hasn't mentioned seeing any dead birds after these feedings...


It's not poisoning them, but it isn't doing them much good either. Twould be far better to be feeding seed or broken up bits of dry dog or cat food (the cheap kind that is mostly grain to start with) or a good quality whole grain bread (that's the last choice, IMO).

Terry


----------



## maryjane

That's very kind of your friend to think of the pigeons. Here is an article on chocolate and birds:

http://petcaretips.net/caffeine-bird.html

Like Terry said, the cheaper cat or dog food would be good in edible sized bites. Or wild bird seed.


----------



## kbbigman

Guys I've printed off these lists to look thru better later as it's 4.27am over here, but has anyone any advise on Rhubarb, just his year I notice our babies when they are out love to attack my stash of rhubarb, they shread the leaves to bits (we do feed them greens) but this seems to be what they go for in the garden despite a large variety of different plants on offer.


----------



## zach

feralpigeon said:


> Here's another link that cites coffee and interestingly enough, potatoes, though not the root. This site also includes a list of plants that are safe for birds as well:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1912&articleid=2236
> 
> fp


I've heard that if a part of potato turns green, that part is especially poisonous to birds. It is probably just good to not feed them potatoes at all.


----------



## pdpbison

I think what they are craving sometimes, are Natural sources of Iodine.


Potato Leaves, and possible other less than ideal vegetative sources, may or do contain traces of Iodine.


Palitable Sea Weeds would be a good choice for them.


----------



## Ella

Hello
I just want to know if i's possible to have a liste: Good plants for pigeon at home.
I have two feral pigeon and my home is their home
I don't speack english very well.
Sorry
Thank you


----------



## John_D

Ella said:


> Hello
> I just want to know if i's possible to have a liste: Good plants for feral pigeon at home.
> I have two feral pigeon and my home is their home
> I don't speack english very well.
> Sorry
> Thank you


Hi Ella

Do you mean plants (or leaf of plant) that pigeons can eat, or plants you can have in your home that are safe for pigeons to be near?


----------



## Ella

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=570nYfie0zg

Hello 
I want to put in, plants. Ist's not for eating, just "in their home that are safe for pigeons to be near".
Thanck


----------



## Ella

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4EdStd_A8

You can see the birds on the room. I want happiness for Charlie and Ella, but i have no plants for them


----------



## Ella

Charlie was found baby and Ella was ill (salmonellose) and injured. I can't release the two birds.


----------



## Cyreen

You have very pretty pigeons Ella. My girl, Ollie, was a rescue and is fond of my herb garden in the summer. Her favorite is Rosemary; I give her twig and she'll nest on it for days (seasoned chicken!).

Safe houseplants include:

Acacia
Aloe
African Violet
Baby's Tears
Bamboo
Begonia
Boston Fern
Bougainvillea
Chickweed
Christmas Cactus
Cissus (Kangaroo Vine)
Coleus
Corn Plant
Crabapple
Dandelion
Dogwood
Donkey Tail
Dracaena Varieties
Ferns: (Bird's Nest, Boston, Maidenhair)
Figs: (Creeping, Rubber, Fiddle Leaf, Laurel Leaf)
Gardenia
Grape Ivy
Hen and Chickens
Impatiens
Jade Plant
Kalanchoe
Magnolia
Marigolds
Monkey Plant
Mother-In-Law 
Nasturtium
Natal Plum
Norfolk Island Pine
Orchids
Palms: (Areca, Date, Fan, Lady, Parlour, Howeia, Kentia, Phownix)
Pepperomia
Petunia
Pittosporum
Prayer Plant
Purple Passion
Rose
Rubber Plant
Sensitive Plant
Snake Plant
Spider Plant
Swedish Ivy
Thistle
Velvet Nettle
Wandering Jew
Wax Plant
White Clover
Yucca
Zebra Plant
Zinnia

Be careful when choosing Fig plants; only the varieties listed above are safe. Weeping Figs are poisonous.


----------



## Ella

Hello

Thank you very mutch


----------



## jpsnapdy

I wonder how many of these have actually been tested on (racing) pigeons.


----------



## Cyreen

I'm pretty sure the speed of the bird isn't a contributing factor. I knew there was another thread - there's two going.


----------



## DannysDoos

Fennel is apparently good at keeping flies at bay.... Useful herb too. I use it with horses to keep the flies away


----------



## Kiko&Kalani

Has anyone used a eucalystus oil mix around their birds? My vet said it was OK for my dog and I have been using it for years as a great flea repellent on him and around the house. It is also an approved (by CDC) mosquito repellent. I looked online and have now found mulitiple references to support it being safe and multiple references that says it is toxic to birds. So confused now.


----------



## Ange17

Newbie here  Hi!

I am very new to this, just got two doves, but just read you can feed pigeons garlic. Garlic is a fly repellent and after eating your doves/pigeons will smell of it.

I use it for my horses


----------



## kobukot

Kippy I live in Bangladesh, around bugs and mosquitoes and the only naturally effective and popular bug repellent here for thousands of years is....................
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neem_tree


----------



## kobukot

tobacco leaves/stems + http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azadirachta_indica__are the organic bug repellent. Use it in the pigeon's nest.


----------



## DannysDoos

My pigeons found an unearthed garlic bulb of mine and completely devoured it :|


----------



## FeralNinja

I want to know if cardamom, cinnamon, turmeric, and cloves are safe to consume for pigeons. Does anyone know about if they are safe or not?


----------

